# I know its not golf but...



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

... just a quick mention for one of my hero's. Today sees the passing of Neil Armstrong. To have the balls to be strapped to a guided missle that is to take you 100's of thousands of miles, it having the computing power of less than your average watch...

A great, great man. Many thanks for your tremendous contribution. RIP...


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Armstrong did indeed have a great adventure. I can't imagine anyone else accomplishing any greater feat first like he did. BTW, Alan Shepard was the guy who golfed on the moon's surface. :thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Since his death, subsequent features about him noted that he figured he had a 50% chance of coming home from the moon alive. What guts!


----------



## Msand (Apr 8, 2011)

kathybhylton said:


> Indeed. He's an inspiration. We're running out of moonwalkers.


I know i am late to the party but would have to agree!


----------

